# Amanti a Milano



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

Su tutte le regioni d'Italia prevedo
cielo coperto o molto nuvoloso
con possibilità di schiarite a San Siro
e locali rovesci verso Viale Argonne quando
tu uscirai a prendere il tram.

Poi prevedo che per una settimana pioverà la pioggia
e se la grata è piena di foglie
entrerà acqua nello scantinato
e si bagneranno i giornali.
Nei fiumi i pesci saranno contenti tu
correrai a ripararti sotto il cappello
per evitare che ti piova sugli occhiali.
Sulle Alpi invece precipitazioni nevose
e nevicherà la neve anche sul Monte Stella a Milano
dove i bambini slittano sui sacchi vuoti dei rifiuti
forse non li hai mai visti.

Poi urlerà il vento e fischierà la bufera
noi due staremo al calduccio sotto le coperte
a sentire i lupi che grattano l'uscio
staremo vicini vicini
(ai rispettivi coniugi).

E chicchi di grandine grossi come uova
picchieranno sui tetti delle 127
e sulle povere vigne.
Come bestemmieresti se tu fossi contadino.

Nei mari molto mossi o localmente agitati
i pesci balleranno
sotto i piedi salati e stanchi
dei poveri pescatori
sorpresi al largo da venti
provenienti come te da nord-est.

Ma poi lo so già tornerà a splendere il sole
sui petti rossi dei pettirossi
sulle lenti degli occhiali miei e tuoi
sui parabrezza delle automobili
e in curva abbasseremo tutti insieme i parasole
con una mano.

Banchi locali di nebbia in Val Padana
e in Via Gaetano Moretti 21
dove la facciata della mia casa
che la padrona da vent'anni non vuole rifare
resterà nel vago e ci guadagnerà.
Se mi verrai a trovare ti perderai
farò annusare un tuo verso al mio cane
e partiremo a cercarti.

Ancora una settimana di piogge
che dalle parti di Viale Argonne
assumeranno carattere temporalesco
e tu per i tuoni
ti tapperai le orecchie.

Ma verso sera rosso di sera bel tempo si spera
e io uscirò come una gallina
a guardare l'arcobaleno
(sopra il tetto della casa).

E infatti domani lo so tornerà a splendere il sole
e tu andrai a spasso a nord-est di Milano
con la tua famiglia
e io a nord-ovest
con mia figlia.
*

Vivian Lamarque


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2012)

Che tristezza, mortacci. Piuttosto che vivere così mi sparerei un colpo in testa.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Luglio 2012)

:unhappy:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (27 Luglio 2012)

bello solo il titolo :mrgreen:


----------



## Leda (27 Luglio 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt4773 ha detto:
			
		

> bello solo il titolo :mrgreen:


----------

